# Lottery



## jzaidi1 (24 Jun 2008)

A current CF Pilot I have been recently communicating with asked me an interesting question - I guess, in part, to judge my commitment to becoming a Pilot.  He asked what I would do if I won a major lottery - quit the CF or stay in.  This, of course, is assuming that I would have joined and become operational as a Pilot at that point. Obviously, my answer was NO Way!!  If I won the Lottery (assuming $5 Mil+) TODAY I'd quit my civvie job and spend 100% of my efforts trying to get into my desired MOC.  Seriously, getting in as a Pilot is a dream I am working on.

How do you folks feel?  If you would quit, what would you end up doing?

J


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2008)

No offence but......

You want to be a pilot, we get it.....enough already


----------



## jzaidi1 (24 Jun 2008)

CDNAviator,

Yeah - I'm bordering on unhealthy obsession.  I'll try and tone it back a few notches but it's hard to do when I go into the office everyday knowing I just wasted another day of my life and someone else out there is workin' my dream job.

J


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

If I won the lottery, I would buy my parents a house, buy *their* parents some houses.  Put 2 mil. into a high interest savings account.  I would still go into the CF, get a career, work like everyone else...but then retire at an early age, and with the super cool interest I earned on my 2 mil. I would travel the rest of my life with my significant other. 

The End.


----------



## geo (2 Jul 2008)

Win a couple of Million - would pay off personal debt & those of wife and grown up kids.
Retire?  Ummm.... Why ???


----------



## Springroll (2 Jul 2008)

No clue what I would do.
Probably stay in and continue to work, since I would get very bored quickly with nothing to do of any importance.


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Jul 2008)

Well... If the CF would keep me after I disappeared for a year or two; sure... I'd stay in.

I'd probably stay on Class A (once I'm back on class A) and give all my pay to the JRs mess... and use the cash to fix up the mess.  

I pretty much give all my cash to the mess anyway... but at least this way the mess would get something out of it other than an empty bar fridge. 



Other than that, I'd travel... a lot.


----------



## chrisf (2 Jul 2008)

$5Mil? I could just buy my own large truck with large tires. What would I need the CF for anymore?


----------



## Teeps74 (2 Jul 2008)

Me, I would stay in, at least for a bit... Finish somethings up. But it would get interesting next time someone came up with a moonbat, idiotic idea (oh, I can afford the charge now if I say what I really think).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jul 2008)

Liars...............I'd have to mail back my uniforms.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jul 2008)

I used to claim when I was in Gagetown that if I won the lottery, a commissionaire would be found with a puzzled look on his face, standing at the gate holding an ID card and a pair of issue shorts. When questioned he would reply that this bald guy came running down the road, shedding bits of kit as he neared the guardhouse. Finally he handed the commissionaire his ID card and DND underwear as he sprinted through the gate cackling hysterically "Here, I won't need these anymore."


----------



## Drummy (2 Jul 2008)

That's easy.  I'd just invest it all in beer, and live off of the empties for the rest of my life.   ;D

Drummy


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 Jul 2008)

Stay in long enough to high five the fellas at work, giving them a little something to spend, then off I would go.....  Never to be heard from again (hear that army.ca DS's, just get me a ticket and I am gone)....

If it was some sort of powerball type thing, I guess I could hire fireball as my personal pilot....


----------



## medaid (2 Jul 2008)

Buy a house for my self, one for parents, one for grandma. Build a vault into my house, invest in firearms, ammo, and tactical nylon gear. Build my own range in my backyard, and plink away. Did I mention that I'd invest stocks in the weapons industry, and medicine? The two go hand in hand you know?


----------



## GAP (3 Jul 2008)

Hmmmm......my kids are frequently reminding me to be nice......they get to pick the old age home....


----------



## dukkadukka (3 Jul 2008)

I would continue my journey with the Canadian Forces.  Invest the majority of it, pay off my parents house and put in a pool for them and buy them new cars. I would pay off my two best friends student loans and my sister-in-laws and send my brother and her on a nice trip. I don't think I would spend any on myself, maybe a few pairs of shoes.  ;D  I would invest it so that I could enjoy what I do (will be doing) with my job and then have the money to fall back on if I get hurt, or when I retire!!! 

Edited to include that I don't believe that money alone can guarantee happiness but doing something I want to do can offer more happiness as well as making sure those close to me are taken care of. I figured people would question my response because I say I wouldn't purchase much for myself but rather those around me.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Jul 2008)

Not in the Army any longer, still working and I would be gone so fast........


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Jul 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> Edited to include that I don't believe that money alone can guarantee happiness but doing something I want to do can offer more happiness as well as making sure those close to me are taken care of. I figured people would question my response because I say I wouldn't purchase much for myself but rather those around me.



Well, I've tried poor and miserable for the past 47 years.  I think I've experienced all it has to offer, and quite frankly am not impressed.   I'm willing to try stinkin' rich and miserable for the next 47...Y'know, just for the sake of comparison.


----------



## dukkadukka (3 Jul 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Well, I've tried poor and miserable for the past 47 years.  I think I've experienced all it has to offer, and quite frankly am not impressed.   I'm willing to try stinkin' rich and miserable for the next 47...Y'know, just for the sake of comparison.



Hahahaha! agreed, I think my view is slightly askew because I am young.  My parents gave me everything and still do.  If I win the lottery, they win the lottery! I would buy them anything because they worked so hard so I didn't have to. (Up to this point in my life.)


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Liars...............I'd have to mail back my uniforms.



I partially agree. I would just have the army send me a bill for whatever I owed them! 8) (But the address would be somewhere warm and located very close to some fruity drinks with umbrellas and beachfront property)


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2008)

If I won tomorrow's Super 7, my last day of work would be Sep 6 2008 as that is the day I hit my 20.


----------



## Harris (3 Jul 2008)

Since we're dreaming my plan would be as follows if I won more than $5 Million:

- Go back to Class A
- Throw a party for my family and friends with free travel and hotel provided
- Invest 1/2 in long term investments
- Buy all the property around a small lake near to Halifax and build my dream home on it
- Give a set amount (Say $50K) to each of my immediate relatives to do with what they liked, but with the caveat that there is no more coming so spend/invest it wisely (or have a great time until it's gone)
- Send a set amount (say $10K) to each of my former Units with instructions to spend it on something to benefit the troops.
- Go on an around the world vacation for a month or so
- Buy a nice motorcycle
- Finally, open a small business or Bar and live the life of being my own Boss

Unfortunately I'll probably be working until I'm 65.   :-[


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2008)

No longer in, but here's my priorities....

1)  Change home phone to unlisted number;
2)  Go to my investment counsellors and ask, "how much of this win will I have to invest with you to ensure I make the same amount of money I'm making right now until I'm 100 years old (indexed, of course)?";
3)  Invest that much;
4)  Pay off some bills;
5)  Share some of the rest with partner and family;
6)  Donate remainder to causes near/dear to my heart;
7)  Give my bosses some advance notice (couple of months or so) that they're going to have to live without me; 
8 )  Spend first six months:
      a)  figuring out which I enjoyed more:  lounging, vegging, or napping?   ;D
      b)  read all those "Book of the MOnth" club books I've ordered but haven't had time to read;
      c)  watch all those "DVD of the Month" club movies I've ordered but haven't had time to watch;
      d)  what I want to do with the rest of my life now that I wouldn't have to go to an office to make money; and 
9)  Follow up on 8 (d).


----------



## fire_guy686 (6 Jul 2008)

I would be gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## radtech227 (10 Jul 2008)

In this day and age when a bad posting message or bad tasking makes people think about getting out I am sure 1 Million would clear almost anyone out of the forces.  A couple thousand might be enough for anyone on the 30/30 plan


----------



## Klinkaroo (6 Aug 2008)

Here are is my lottery win plan for the 6/49 win of 43 millions on Wednesday.

1) Stay with reserves on Class A and take contracts on ship during the summer months.
2) Contact my financial adviser that I trust very much before my name is public and get a lawyer in my Rolodex.
3) Invest most of it, 35 millions in guaranteed investments and 5 millions in stocks and pay myself 75 000 dollars a year from the interest for various toys, food and miscellaneous.
4) Pay from reserves would go to either a charity (a fund that supports the forces) and/or the mess.
5) Buy a condo in Whistler around 750 000 to 1 million. (Real estate isn't a bad investment).
6) Buy a Mercedes G55 and an Audi A8 (Need a 4x4 in whistler in the winter, might as well make it comfortable )
7) Pay off my parents debt and buy them new cars
8) Make sure my brother has everything he would need for school and a car.
9) Condo in Victoria around 300-400k (1 bedroom crash pad for the summer months).
10) I wouldn't give my friends anything but they don't have to worry they will probably get a few paid trips to whistler if they are nice, and the first ones are the ones that didn't ask for money.


----------

